# The Devil's Ride



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone seen this show? Seams like there's more drama in an MC club than there is in lowriders club. Any of you guys ever go threw such stuff


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol str8 up.....this is a good topic to start.


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to know why the devil is red


Not white not brown not blue or pink but red who gave tha muthafuka THT color


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

havent seen it yet, but what sorta bike club is it anyway? Occ kinda shizzit? Sinners kinda mc?
Them shows r usually crap anyway.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

They're on tv though so ther drama is amplified


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://youtu.be/l6MY4iQFvUo


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

spoiler alert 




they all snitch on eachother :burn:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://youtu.be/l6MY4iQFvUo


:rofl: That shit looking like a Sons of Anarchy knock off. That's sad when the scripted Series does a better job at portraying the life. If I had to answer the OP question, It would really depend on the C.C. considering most if not all M.C.s have some sorta chain of command (usually do to their military roots for most clubs). Even the knock-Off wannabe 1%er clubs (99%) have that type of command, but the difference being is 1%er clubs are extremely strict on that organization. I've met real bikers (both 1% and family oriented ones) and this show is a disgrace to them. This is the equivalent of portraying all lowriders as gangbangers.:thumbsdown: TV gets worse every year


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Courage said:


> :rofl: That shit looking like a Sons of Anarchy knock off. That's sad when the scripted Series does a better job at portraying the life. If I had to answer the OP question, It would really depend on the C.C. considering most if not all M.C.s have some sorta chain of command (usually do to their military roots for most clubs). Even the knock-Off wannabe 1%er clubs (99%) have that type of command, but the difference being is 1%er clubs are extremely strict on that organization. I've met real bikers (both 1% and family oriented ones) and this show is a disgrace to them. This is the equivalent of portraying all lowriders as gangbangers.:thumbsdown: TV gets worse every year


hard to know whats real on tv now a days 
wonder if anyone from SD on here knows anything about this they would like to comment on this MC club


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> hard to know whats real on tv now a days
> wonder if anyone from SD on here knows anything about this they would like to comment on this MC club


If these guys were real Bikers (I Still say this is fake) then they pretty much built off their MCs image and actives off of stereotypes. Like how a ****** acts like a thug cause he saw Menace II Society and listens to too much N.W.A. from what I've gather all the real riders and M.C.s dislike this show like krazy. You know you fucked up when the creator of a out-right fictional biker show (SOA) is actually talking shit and no one is disagreeing. :rofl: 


but on the real it's shows like this that make my hatred for hollywood and TV get even worse. I mean you got shows like Gangland pandering to stupid middle class morons who probably never even heard of these gangs in they cities.Then they see that shit and think it's the shit and start false flagging and acting like a retard. It's amazing, but most of all it's stupid, I Remember meeting this rich asshole white kid, talking about crip this crip that, talking about how he's a hardcore banger, how he's broke as fuck his home life is shit. He's telling me about Snoops a Rolling 20s Crip, and all these random rappers affiliations. Telling me he hates bloods, I asked him if he knew that most of the major feuds were infact between crip and crip and not blood and crip. He was speechless, then I told him that if he knows out here Crips and Bloods are pretty much irrelevant outside of the small turf they have on the westside and that the biggest gang here was bulldogs. :rofl: he got all red. 


The worse part of this story is the next day he's dressed in Fresno State Gear up the ass, and some real Gz beat the fuck outta him. 

I mean seriously is your life in a nice quite home, not having to worry about getting shot, robbed, being able to eat or pay rent really that bad that you gotta pretend to be some hardcore thug from the street, just because you can't find your masculinity. The burbs make a person soft, it's a soft environment, people don't know how lucky they got it. But watch you know someones gonna be watching this show and start pretending to be a 1% Biker and gonna get they ass shot. :facepalm::uh:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

ok, seen the trailer....baggers, evos, n generally bolt on billet accessories on new harleys.
Not choppers. But enuff to have'em act all tuff. Thumbs down


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I dont see that new president lasting very long. he doesnt know how to run shit.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Courage said:


> I mean seriously is your life in a nice quite home, not having to worry about getting shot, robbed, being able to eat or pay rent really that bad that you gotta pretend to be some hardcore thug from the street, just because you can't find your masculinity. The burbs make a person soft, it's a soft environment, people don't know how lucky they got it. But watch you know someones gonna be watching this show and start pretending to be a 1% Biker and gonna get they ass shot. :facepalm::uh:


----------



## bigvicsd (Jun 6, 2012)

I'v lived here in S,D, all my life and never once seen these cats on the streets of S.D. ? i ride and low ride ....Go figure the s.o.a cats dont even ride .....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Don Dueces said:


>


All I can say is Dammm!!!!...there hard cor GANGSTERS there lol that's a whole other topic there can we get back on subject
Anyone San Diago riders ever come across these guys 
The Laughing Devil's MC club or the new one that branched off The Syndicate Mob


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

The start of Sin Mob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QyY4hxLc1c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Don Dueces said:


>


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

Gypsy is going to loose his biker name for starting another club now he's going to be called tommy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL it's t.v. just watch it for entertainment and quit worrying about how much of it is real you guys act like these fools pay your bills and shit.


----------



## chilidog (Jun 5, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LoL it's t.v. just watch it for entertainment and quit worrying about how much of it is real you guys act like these fools pay your bills and shit.


I'm gonna start an MC club in SD, my patch is gonna be the weinershnitzel vato on a vicla and my colors are gonna be yellow and red like the hotdog stand! I'm gonna call it the Laffing Dogs! You think the Laffing Devils will ask me to patch over? That show is a Joke!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

A GUYS VERSION OF THE BADGIRLS CLUB LMAO:buttkick:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Courage said:


>


OMG!! LMAO! MY sides hurt from all this wanna be fakeness!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

chilidog said:


> I'm gonna start an MC club in SD, my patch is gonna be the weinershnitzel vato on a vicla and my colors are gonna be yellow and red like the hotdog stand! I'm gonna call it the Laffing Dogs! You think the Laffing Devils will ask me to patch over? That show is a Joke!!


There you go and you already got a club nick name chilidog


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

The show and club are a joke. Look like a bunch of mini truckers who bought harleys so they could feel tough.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Back in my day the woman watched the soap operas :uh:


Lmao. Great point. Fucking "reality" tv has gone insane. It's all scripted. But people watch it and the sheep believe its actually reality.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Hot Topic fagggets


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Hot Topic fagggets


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> The show and club are a joke. Look like a bunch of mini truckers who bought harleys so they could feel tough.



lmao I know some mini truckers that are exactly like these guys!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> lmao I know some mini truckers that are exactly like these guys!


I watched an Episode (for a good laugh) and that one guys new club is "Sinister Mob"......don't get no more minitruckin than that.


On a side note, that one guy should change his name from "billy the kid" to "billy the ****" with that big ass nose of his.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> Lmao. Great point. Fucking "reality" tv has gone insane. It's all scripted. But people watch it and the sheep believe its actually reality.


I'm sure everybody knows "reality" tv is fake as fuck but that show takes the cake!! Kung-Fu movies look more real than that bullshit



Jack Bauer said:


> I watched an Episode (for a good laugh) and that one guys new club is "Sinister Mob"......don't get no more minitruckin than that.
> 
> 
> On a side note, that one guy should change his name from "billy the kid" to "*billy the *****" with that big ass nose of his.


:roflmao:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Don Dueces said:


>


Just watched the videos. Lol that's some funny shit!!


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder if theres gonna be another season?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

that show is a joke! dude got kicked out of the club he started because the new prez is a insecure bitch. dude aint no leader, looks like the biggest bitch out of all of them. what did he say or do when they repo'd that bike? it was all gypsy


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> hard to know whats real on tv now a days
> wonder if anyone from SD on here knows anything about this they would like to comment on this MC club


I went on a benifit ride for this sick little boy one time and the Laughing Devils were there with the camera crew... I have personally ever seen them anywhere but the east county... the Mongols and the H.A. run the biker scene here i havent even seen these guys at any fucnctions...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyee everyone knows this is fake ass hell, secondly no one is gonna self snitch or put their business out there.

real gs/bikers are gonna let the detectives and police investigate, not self snitch and talk on camera.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> the Mongols run the biker scene here


QFT. /TOPIC


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

I watch the show and I can tell some of it is set up. Like when a member named Sandman is at the Gym training and a Boxer in a ring calls him out and fights him. If you pay attention the boxer never throws a face punch only body punches. Sandman KO's the guy to make him look like a bad ass


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yung Fundi said:


> I wonder if theres gonna be another season?


the discovery website says its gona pick them up for another season


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> the discovery website says its gona pick them up for another season


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

It fun to watch and there isn't much better things on TV for guys who are into bikes and car. But I personally know guys from a few different 1% MC clubs and it's all fake!!! But none the less intertaining


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

What kind of real MC would let a guy even be a hang-a-round if they never rode with him or saw his bike? Guy kept saying his bike was in the shop. Then when they called him on it, he just turned in his hang-around-jacket.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

sloejoe87 said:


> What kind of real MC would let a guy even be a hang-a-round if they never rode with him or saw his bike? Guy kept saying his bike was in the shop. Then when they called him on it, he just turned in his hang-around-jacket.


The Laffin Devils......................


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Who all knew it was going to be Juice that died? i knew it the minute they showed the previews for the last episode


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

They keep talking about how Gipsy dissed them and it has been them in my opinion that has been dissing... Fu$% them Garbage ass MC


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

show is weeeak! but I watch it anyways for the laughs and to see how lame dudes can be. At least gypsy had some balls to go wreck shix at the clubhouse for disrespecting his pad. The new pres is a str8 lame.. he thinks he's a genius but he's a lame and his club is going to see it soon. Half his club don't like him, and one dude who took a leave a absence as soon as his woman started complaining??? weeeeeeeeek :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

505transplant said:


> They keep talking about how Gipsy dissed them and* it has been them in my opinion that has been dissing.*.. Fu$% them Garbage ass MC


x2, i just watch cause theres nothing else on.


----------



## chilidog (Jun 5, 2012)

STITCHxSPFFSP said:


> It fun to watch and there isn't much better things on TV for guys who are into bikes and car. But I personally know guys from a few different 1% MC clubs and it's all fake!!! But none the less intertaining


I can almost assure you that the Prez of this so called MC will be forced to resign, and rhe reason will not be due to his poor leadership, sooner than later a true 1% club member will pay him a visit and strip that Prez of his colors and status. They should have followed the rules and done it proper by honering True MC rules!!!


----------



## chilidog (Jun 5, 2012)

chilidog said:


> I can almost assure you that the Prez of this so called MC will be forced to resign, and rhe reason will not be due to his poor leadership, sooner than later a true 1% club member will pay him a visit and strip that Prez of his colors and status. They should have followed the rules and done it proper by honering True MC rules!!!


Fake show or not, there are some lines you don't ever want to cross!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

the club "show" was made by a 1% mc and discovery to make $$$ so stay toned :roflmao:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

I heard there a support club for hells angles


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

ro4life66 said:


> I heard there a support club for hells angles


yah their code name is jock strap.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ro4life66 said:


> I heard there a support club for hells angles


More like a fluffer club.


----------



## chilidog (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack Bauer said:


> More like a fluffer club.


Let's make it clear bro, the Laffing Devils wish they could be a 1% MC, they are NOT a 1% Outlaw MC!! And as for being a support club for the HA, think about it, you actually think the HA would hire Punks like these to represent?? I don't think so bro!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

chilidog said:


> Let's make it clear bro, the Laffing Devils wish they could be a 1% MC, they are NOT a 1% Outlaw MC!! And as for being a support club for the HA, think about it, you actually think the HA would hire Punks like these to represent?? I don't think so bro!


Goddamn, why you sound so mad bro?

Do you know what a fluffer is? It's the wannabe porn chicks that suck dick between scenes. So calm the fuck down, I don't need to be educated on the MC world.


And considering the guy they repo-ed that one bike for is a HA, then I guess they do HIRE these ass clowns. So your argument is as invalid as the laughing devils.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

On a serious note....what kinda of "grown man" wears a fucking visor? Mofo looks like a 50 year old mini-trucker.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> On a serious note....what kinda of "grown man" wears a *fucking visor*? Mofo looks like a 50 year old mini-trucker.


them bookie hats?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> them bookie hats?


Not sure what the correct terminology is, but looks like some shit a pink pants wearing golfer would have.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Not sure what the correct terminology is, but looks like some shit a pink pants wearing golfer would have.


ah.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

chilidog said:


> Let's make it clear bro, the Laffing Devils wish they could be a 1% MC, they are NOT a 1% Outlaw MC!! And as for being a support club for the HA, think about it, you actually think the HA would hire Punks like these to represent?? I don't think so bro!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> On a serious note....what kinda of "grown man" wears a fucking visor? Mofo looks like a 50 year old mini-trucker.


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## chilidog (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack Bauer said:


> Goddamn, why you sound so mad bro?
> 
> Do you know what a fluffer is? It's the wannabe porn chicks that suck dick between scenes. So calm the fuck down, I don't need to be educated on the MC world.
> 
> ...


 I didn't mean to sound like my reply was directed towards you bro, I want other people on this thread to read my opinion of the LD cycle group, my bad for letting these wanna be MC get to be, at the end of the day it's good entertainment! I guess the bottom line is whatever makes $$$ bring it on ha!


----------



## chilidog (Jun 5, 2012)

chilidog said:


> I didn't mean to sound like my reply was directed towards you bro, I want other people on this thread to read my opinion of the LD cycle group, my bad for letting these wanna be MC get to be, at the end of the day it's good entertainment! I guess the bottom line is whatever makes $$$ bring it on ha!


Funny pic!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

chilidog said:


> I didn't mean to sound like my reply was directed towards you bro, I want other people on this thread to read my opinion of the LD cycle group, my bad for letting these wanna be MC get to be, at the end of the day it's good entertainment! I guess the bottom line is whatever makes $$$ bring it on ha!


It's all good bro. I like the way you worded "cycle group"....cause those guys DEFINITELY ain't no real MC...


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

chilidog said:


> Let's make it clear bro, the Laffing Devils wish they could be a 1% MC, they are NOT a 1% Outlaw MC!! And as for being a support club for the HA, think about it, you actually think the HA would hire Punks like these to represent?? I don't think so bro!


Idk barber talk, someone said that big white guy thay repoed the bike for was a h.a., either way its a joke


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

ro4life66 said:


> Idk barber talk, someone said that big white guy thay repoed the bike for was a h.a., either way its a joke


Well people from San Diego say they actually are a real club, so it's possible they're just a complete shit club though. IE no Web-site, no notoriety, given the fact they even said yes to the idea of a show filming their "club" would suggest they aren't real bikers in any sense of the word. It's probably just a bunch of assholes wanting to be SOA but don't have the single slightest idea nor do they fit in the form in anyway.


----------



## pat/// (Jun 26, 2012)

If you look on the web rumors are that Erik Bishop from wrestling is behind this .


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

pat/// said:


> If you look on the web rumors are that Erik Bishop from wrestling is behind this .


Hes the producer


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

Its entertainment I guess just not what I thought id be... more of soap opera. But when you think about it could they really make a show about real bikers and all the dirt they do


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Just like that show moonshiners. Can't film people doing dirt cause it's illegal. Those dudes get paid and they will have a bad ass club house one the show gets cancelled and they go back to doing their thing.


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.huliq.com/10473/devils-ride-are-laffing-devils-slapstick-version-mc


read the comments :roflmao:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

JustPosting said:


> http://www.huliq.com/10473/devils-ride-are-laffing-devils-slapstick-version-mc
> 
> 
> read the comments :roflmao:


What a bunch of fucking retards. TV has gone to shit except for a few select shows. It's amazing to me how any of these channels/shows manage to stay on.People who watch that shit because nothing else is on are fucking retarded. If you don't watch it, eventually they'll have to bring in quality programming to get your attention. Other wise you're just helping the problem.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

they are not like majestics or big name clubs like hells angels thats why they on the show , the REAL CLUBS that do dirt and really ride would not do it. here today gone tommorow type gang


----------



## GET_LIKE_ME (Jul 2, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

71chevy said:


> they are not like majestics or big name clubs like hells angels thats why they on the show , the REAL CLUBS that do dirt and really ride would not do it. here today gone tommorow type gang


We'll see how the second season goes to bad the hipe better in the trailer than the actual show itself


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Every fucking scene is planned out with multiple camera angles. Made up conflict. Pure bullshit.
The only thing 1% about it is that's it's 99% make believe and 1% real
How you like them apples, jax ?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

laffin devils r gangsta as fuck

ya'll a bunch of hatters


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> laffin devils r gangsta as fuck
> 
> ya'll a bunch of hatters


Hahaha I don't think anyone cares enough to nibble at the bait you just laid out


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

manu samoa said:


> Hahaha I don't think anyone cares enough to nibble at the bait you just laid out


now for sure they wont :angry: lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anybody if thurs gonna be a 2nd season or it was cancelled :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> Does anybody if thurs gonna be a 2nd season or it was cancelled :dunno: :biggrin:


Lets hope so.....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

laffin devils are too gangsta for tv


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Lets hope so.....


:shocked: :twak: :biggrin:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> laffin devils are too gangsta for tv


:yes: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

gz recognise real gz when they see em :nicoderm:

mag8888 is prospecting to be a laffin devil


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> mag8888 is prospecting to be a laffin devil


That's just wrong, Lmao.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

ro4life66 said:


> I heard there a support club for hells angles





Courage said:


> yah their code name is jock strap.


:roflmao:

I wonder what happens the first time they meet a real outlaw club at a show....i bet all you will hear for a while is "laffin"


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I wonder what happens the first time they meet a real outlaw club at a show....i bet all you will hear for a while is "laffin"





:roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone know when the new season starts


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone know when the new season starts


Hold on your legitimate questions, this thread is just a joke.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

It's back!!!!

Season premier 
Monday Feb 18


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

mag8888 gonna love that!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> mag8888 gonna love that!


Can't wait to see a gay from lil on tv. Just look for the black dress socks


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> It's back!!!!
> 
> Season premier
> Monday Feb 18


:facepalm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any comments on tonights episode??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

just 1




:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Any comments on tonights episode??


shit was ghey like you


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> shit was ghey like you


you didn't say that last night


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

That alley fight was fake as hell this is as real as the Mob Wives


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> That alley fight was fake as hell this is as real as the Mob Wives


hell yea fake :buttkick:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x26jrfvCzFQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> you didn't say that last night


bwahaha :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I didnt see the last episode of the first season and I missed the 1st episode of season 2


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Punk lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

You don't really watch this show do you most hated ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> You don't really watch this show do you most hated ?


Yes and it's gay lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> *Yes* and it's gay lol


u bring shame on your family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> u bring shame on your family


There's fools backing up **** in offtopic I doubt a booshit show is gonna ruin me lol but thanx for your concern


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ******


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

When the prospect went to sandmans house with the message, sandman said "tell him we'll meet at that place in coronado". Next thing you know they meet/"fight" at the alley behind La Central market across the street from Chicano Park.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Fake as hell but like every other show on tv its still fun to watch


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Fake as hell but like every other show on tv its still fun to watch


Yeah, if this shit was real, it would be cool, but it's still fun to watch and then we can all rip on it for being so godammn fake. 

I thought it was funny how Gipsy started Laffin Devils, quits as prez and gets kicked out, starts Sin Mob and gets kicked out of that MC. At the same time, the Laffin Devils prez just up and quits.

And speaking Sindicate Mob MC, Is it a mob, is it a syndicate, or an MC? WTF?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Fucking pedo club

http://www.agingrebel.com/6636


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Last Spring the show portrayed Quinn starting a new “motorcycle club” called the Sinister Mob Syndicate MC. That “club” is an invention of and property of the production company that invented*The Devils Ride, Bischoff Hervey Entertainment Television, LLC.*



TATTOO-76 said:


> Fucking pedo club
> 
> http://www.agingrebel.com/6636


Like I said fake as hell but fun to watch


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

This made me laugh :rofl:


Top Rocker: “The Horny Pedos”

Patch: Pedo-Bear (google image search}

Bottom Territory Rocker: “Your Child’s Pants”


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ Has to do with gypsy pedo starting a new club :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats why so called gypsy got kicked out they just killed off his character do to pedoness. That other big nose foo running laffin devils just quit cuz he probably culdnt agree on his salary for the second season lol


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ******


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Dude got a bad out vote..........kick rock's homeboy


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, confirmed it's fake


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Show is hard to watch cause it so corny.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

WUTITDU said:


> Show is hard to watch cause it so corny.


x 99%


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

The more I watch the more corny it gets , they sure do a lot of shoving but I have yet to see anyone throw an actual punch


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

It's hard to believe that anyone would actually believe this shit


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't fuck with Sin Mobb!!! Lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya lets tell the camera and America that we are in a gang war and I'm about to commit multiple felonies including assault , aggravated assault and possibly murder. And to add to that when I come to attack you I'm gonna bring 4 different camera men to film everything


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

the fights don't even look real.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

just like "Weed Country"................reality TV is running out of ideas............whats next inbread nation?????oops too late,honey booboo fucked that up.


manu samoa said:


> Ya lets tell the camera and America that we are in a gang war and I'm about to commit multiple felonies including assault , aggravated assault and possibly murder. And to add to that when I come to attack you I'm gonna bring 4 different camera men to film everything


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DanielDucati said:


> just like "Weed Country"................reality TV is running out of ideas............whats next inbread nation?????oops too late,honey booboo fucked that up.


Watch Amish mafia for a laugh :rofl:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

its the biker version of WWE . doing bellybutton shots on each other:yes:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

sny one on here from SD??Does any one know them??? Its a trip to watch.....are they a real MC club ?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> Watch Amish mafia for a laugh :rofl:


Amish mafia/Mennonite mafia are things you don't speak of,you been warned.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Barba said:


> sny one on here from SD??Does any one know them??? Its a trip to watch.....are they a real MC club ?


Ya they're 99% real and 1% er fake


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

og58pontiac said:


> Yup, confirmed it's fake


The last 2 episodes I also realized it was fake, but I can't stop watching it. :banghead:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Fake:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

All fake I live here do you think the homeboys are going to allow this shit to happen!!!!!
I remembered that night that they filmed that had cops posted on each block so nothing would happen.
Just the other day I saw them coming down the coronado bride filming


og58pontiac said:


> When the prospect went to sandmans house with the message, sandman said "tell him we'll meet at that place in coronado". Next thing you know they meet/"fight" at the alley behind La Central market across the street from Chicano Park.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> It's hard to believe that anyone would actually believe this shit


x2


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> just like "Weed Country"................reality TV is running out of ideas............whats next inbread nation?????oops too late,honey booboo fucked that up.


So your telling me operation repo is fake..?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

pink63impala said:


> So your telling me operation repo is fake..?


:roflmao:


----------



## chico5555 (Mar 4, 2013)

thatsa wack show


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Anybody check out this new show about the Warlocks MC? Seems like it's a little less fake than the Laffing Devils show. Warlocks are supposed to be real 1% bike gang, so I can't believe they'd let somebody film them. Maybe they needed some cash.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

sloejoe87 said:


> Anybody check out this new show about the Warlocks MC? Seems like it's a little less fake than the Laffing Devils show. Warlocks are supposed to be real 1% bike gang, so I can't believe they'd let somebody film them. Maybe they needed some cash.


What channel....what time


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> What channel....what time


 Discovery Channel on Friday nights.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

New season starts Monday


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sloejoe87 said:


> Anybody check out this new show about the *Warlocks MC*? Seems like it's a little less fake than the Laffing Devils show. *Warlocks are supposed to be real 1% bike gang*, so I can't believe they'd let somebody film them. Maybe they needed some cash.


They are holy shit are people that dense that they think the only 1% sare Hells Angels and Outlaws


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> They are holy shit are people that dense that they think the only 1% sare Hells Angels and Outlaws


 Yeah but techinincally any club with a 3 piece patch and doesn't follow the guidelines of the AMA is considered one, Regardless that warlock show probably fake also considering no real club is going to allow that shit.'


Edit: Also I'm amazed that shit is actually still on, I figured the shit would be cancelled after the first season.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Its funny how they steal a car from a garage and the camera man right there along with them


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

This show is some bullllllllllshiiiiiit. It's bad when the producer of a fictional biker show talks about how fake the show is! Lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Its funny how they steal a car from a garage and the camera man right there along with them


x2 i seen that. or that the camera is on the other side of the gate before they break the chain or lock to come in :rofl:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Its funny how they steal a car from a garage and the camera man right there along with them


Same thing just happened on one of the shows I was watching. Sandman's ankle bracelet gets low on charge, so he runs into a computer store to charge it up and the cameraman is already inside waiting for him.

Another stupid thing happens when the Sin Mob brings in some huge dude to be a prospect, and wouldn't ya know it?, he doesn't have a bike.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

sloejoe87 said:


> Same thing just happened on one of the shows I was watching. Sandman's ankle bracelet gets low on charge, so he runs into a computer store to charge it up and the cameraman is already inside waiting for him.
> 
> Another stupid thing happens when the Sin Mob brings in some huge dude to be a prospect, and wouldn't ya know it?, he doesn't have a bike.


Hearing all this stupid shit sorta makes me wanna see it, but at the same time It's like why should I waste my time...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its a guys soap opera but I watch it lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its a guys soap opera but I watch it lol



:h5:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Snubbz is such a ****** lol


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its a guys soap opera but I watch it lol


 Isn't that basically what Sons of Anarchy is? I mean jesus these guys have a problem the majority of the season they just bitch, talk and complain until the final 2 episodes dealing with the main issue.


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

This show is faker the car wit air bags n bigs rims callin it a low rider !!!!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

It's a joke but I can't stop watching it! It's hilarious


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

That fool got socked up and it looked legit to me.. when they were at the booth selling and the real ones rolled up on him.. CRRRAKKed him. Take that diamond off your bike punk


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

The Real Housenigga's of Orange County


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Horrible fucking show...


----------

